# Does anyone know breeders in Michigan?



## chachingcherry (Jun 10, 2010)

Looking for a good breeder in Michigan, or close to Michigan.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If I understand a past post of yours correctly, you implied that you know some top breeders. That would be your best way to find a breeder near you. Ask a trusted top breeder who they might recommend. Or if I had top breeder friends I would probably want to get a Malt from one of them.

Good luck!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just wanted to add that I drove a 1200 mile round trip twice to get both my girls(same breeder) and it was well worth the trouble. :biggrin:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

This would probably be a good place to start your search if you're starting from scratch. 
American Maltese Association


----------

